# Rub Recipe



## big country (May 10, 2010)

Hey Everyone, 
I have a question with regards to rubs. My dad just recently had a 4 way heart bypass and I am just finishing up my smoker, and he is anxious to eat some of the Q. The question that I have is that he cannot have a ton of salt. I was curious if anyone had any good rub recipes that may not contain a lot of salt. Also, he is a diabetic and needs to watch his sugar intake. Any help would be appreciated greatly. Thanks in advance. Erik,


----------



## chefrob (May 10, 2010)

here is what i use....it has no sugar and the percentage of salt is in the teens.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85410


----------



## rdknb (May 10, 2010)

I have subbed the sugar in my rub to splenda and have not noticed a difference.  I sptriz with apple juice but it has not effected my sugar that much,  as for the salt I am working on that, but what I am doing is reducing it a bit at a time and adding other herbs to try to still get same taste


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 10, 2010)

We don't have to watch our salt here but after a few test runs with rubs, I have cut the salt in half on all my rub recipes. 

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## big country (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for that reciped, I am going to try it this weekend.


----------



## pandemonium (May 10, 2010)

that must make a ton of rub huh? sounds like alot anyway i need to get an airtight container


----------



## jrichv (May 10, 2010)

Try a vacuum sealer, like a Tilia FoodSaver.  Works great for my rub storage.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 10, 2010)

You can also try a marinade ... you don't have to use a rub. IMHO, sometimes they turn out better than with a rub.


----------



## dick foster (May 10, 2010)

Sugar shouldn't be found in a rub and I don't put salt in it either, just spices and herbal stuff. Of course I'm a Carolina fan and sugar is mostly a no no there anyway.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 10, 2010)

You have to watch the store bought rubs for they will be packed full of salt and you can't use it. So you have to get some home made recipes like theses that they ahve given you. I know that Jeff's rub from here is low in salt.


----------



## big country (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I just wanted to make sure that my dad could enjoy the smoker as much as me and my family will, thanks again. Erik,


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 11, 2010)

No sugar....really??!!!

Every recipe I have ever seen or used has some level of sugar, but the one I use most has no salt.

I would be really interested in a recipe that has no salt or sugar and still flavors the meat. (I'm not being a smart alleck, I really am curious)


----------



## chefrob (May 11, 2010)

i hope it works for you........i use it on everything!

pandemonium
not too much........you just need to smoke more!


----------



## cliffcarter (May 11, 2010)

I make 6 different rubs and none have any added salt. If you use chili powder in your rub check the ingredient list, some have salt as an ingredient.


----------



## states4 (Jun 11, 2010)

We use sea salt grind real fine. I am not big of salt, but i have notice by switching from regular table salt to sea salt i use less. When grinding it i put it in a seperate bowl so i can measure it out just right.


----------

